# Abzocke trotz DSL? in-telegence versucht es



## lavoro (14 Juli 2003)

Hallo an ALLE,

Ich habe eine Telefon-Rechnung auf der eine Position von
in-telegence vorhanden ist! An meinem Computer befindet sich jedoch nur ein Zugang zum DSL-Modem, sonst nichts. 

Da keine Wählverbindung aufgebaut werden kann, frage ich mich nun wofür besagte Firma kassieren will.

Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?

Gruß


----------



## Comedian1 (14 Juli 2003)

Diese Firma ist wirklich sehr aktiv. 

Vielleicht war es Faxmüll, auf den du geantwortet hast

http://www.steinhoefel.de/

Gruß
Comedian


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL?*

Hast du DSL über ISDN?
Manche DSL-Modems können zwecks Fallback auch ISDN-Verbindungen per CAPI-Port aufbauen (z.B. mein Allied Telesyn AT-AR215, hängt bei mir aber an Analog   )
Eventuell kann auch eine USB-Verbindung zur TK-Anlage, eigentlich für Konfigurationszwecke, das Scheunentor sein.

MfG
L.


----------



## lavoro (14 Juli 2003)

*DSL Abzocke*

Hallo,

@comedian1,  Nein es war kein Faxmuell, meine Logfiles besagen auch das ich zu dieser Zeit auf serioesen Seiten war (habe ich schon geprüft).

@Stalker2002, Ich habe nur das DSL-Modem von Telekom (Teledat 300 LAN). Eine Anfrage bei der Telekom hat ergeben das mit dem Modem keine Wählverbindung aufgebaut werden kann.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## virenscanner (14 Juli 2003)

@lavoro

"Dumme Frage": Eventuell hat "jemand" von Deinem Anschluß händisch eine Nummer gewählt, die über In-telegence abgerechnet wird (Bestellcenter etc...)?

Wie hoch ist der entsprechende Teilbetrag? Für welche Zeitdauer? Ist die "betroffene" Zielnummer bekannt (EVN)?


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL*

Hallo virenscanner,

der Teilbetrag ist 2 mal 47,41 + Mwst für 6,51 und 1,56 Minuten. 
Die angegebene Rufnummer lautet: 0190059781.  

Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass alle 0190er Nummern über meine Telefonanlage gesperrt sind. Abgesehen davon gibt es in meinem Haushalt keine Person die Anrufe tätigt. 

Das Sperren der 0190er Nummern stammt noch aus der Zeit als ich mit ISDN-Karte meine Verbindungen aufgebaut habe.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Abzocke trotz DSL*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Die angegebene Rufnummer lautet: 0190059781.



Das ist doch die gleiche Nummer wie von d.ax:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=19260&highlight=*0190059781*#19260

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass bei Dir eine Anwahl in irgendeiner Form technisch unmöglich ist. Das Ganze wäre zu unwahrscheinlich, da diese Nummer zeitgleich jetzt das erste Mal hier aufgetaucht ist.

Bitte beschreibe doch nochmals genau Dein System samt Kabelverbindung zu irgendwelchen Anlagen o.ä.


----------



## peanuts (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Abzocke trotz DSL*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo virenscanner,
> 
> der Teilbetrag ist 2 mal 47,41 + Mwst für 6,51 und 1,56 Minuten.
> Die angegebene Rufnummer lautet: 0190059781.
> ...



Solche Sperren lassen sich durch Vorwahl von 01033 leicht aushebeln. Du musst 010 oder 01033 auch in die Sperrliste aufnehmen, um  das zu verhindern.


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL?*

Hallo,

@peanuts, das ist richtig. Wie schon gesagt an meinem PC befindet sich nur noch eine Netzwerkkarte für die Verbindung zum DSL-Modem. Sonst nichts. Die ISDN-Karte habe ich beim Umstieg auf DSL ausgebaut.

@AmiRage, Du willst bestimmt wissen, ob von meinem PC weitere Verbindungen zu einem Modem, einer Telefon-Anlage oder ISDN vorhanden sind. Es sind keine vorhanden. 

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

Damit wärest Du wohl der Erste bei dem eine nicht stattgefundene physische bzw. Dialer-Einwahl abgerechnet worden wäre, da dies über reines DSL unmöglich ist. Gratuliere.   

Oder kennt jemand einen solchen Fall?


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL?*

Hallo AmiRage,

genau darum geht es ja. Ich habe tatsächlich keine Wählverbindungs-einrichtungen und trotzdem eine Position auf meiner Rechnung.  

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Kriminelle gibt die darauf bauen das 
Geschädigte ihre Telekom-Rechnung nicht oder zu spät prüfen.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Abzocke trotz DSL?*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Kriminelle gibt die darauf bauen das Geschädigte ihre Telekom-Rechnung nicht oder zu spät prüfen.


Wenn's denn so einfach wäre eine solche Rechnungsposition beim Netzbetreiber in die Rechner zu zaubern.  

Ein Netzbetreiber will sicher "unfreiwillig" mitverdienen, aber das würde dann doch wohl ein wenig den Rahmen sprengen. Aber wer weiss!?


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL?*

Hallo AmiRage,

ja, wer weiss. Ich bin mal gespannt was daraus wird.
Glücklicherweise habe ich den betroffenen PC in Originalzustand, d. h. es sind keine Daten gelöscht oder die Registry bereinigt. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemnad mit der gleichen Erfahrung.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Abzocke trotz DSL?*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemnad mit der gleichen Erfahrung.


Halte ich eigentlich für so gut wie ausgeschlossen. Bis jetzt wurde IIRC hier oder auf Dialerschutz bei noch jedem dieser Fälle die technische Möglichkeit bei genauerer Betrachtung nachgewiesen.

Aber ich lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## virenscanner (15 Juli 2003)

@lavoro


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es Kriminelle gibt die darauf bauen das
> Geschädigte ihre Telekom-Rechnung nicht oder zu spät prüfen.


Ich bin mir zu 99,999999% sicher, dass dies hier nicht der Fall ist.   

1.  Eventuell bestand zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl *doch* eine weitere Verbindung zwischen Rechner und Telefondose (z.B. Telefonanlage über USB angeschlossen, etc...).
2.  ???


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL?*

Hallo virenscanner,

ein Wort zu meiner Person. Ich bin seit fast 25 Jahren in der IT-Branche tätig. Zu Beginn als Programmierer später als Netzwerkadmin und heute als Dozent. So kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten kein Unerfahrener zu sein. 

Du kannst mir glauben wenn ich sage es besteht keine weitere Verbindung ausser DSL.

Deshalb interessiert es mich wie diese Firma ihre Forderung begründen will und wie es zu einer "Dienstleistung" gekommen sein soll.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## AmiRage (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Abzocke trotz DSL?*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst mir glauben wenn ich sage es besteht keine weitere Verbindung ausser DSL.


Was besteht es unerheblich, entscheidend ist der damalige Zeitpunkt.

Du faxt z.B. auch nicht mit dem PC?


			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb interessiert es mich wie diese Firma ihre Forderung begründen will und wie es zu einer "Dienstleistung" gekommen sein soll.


Da es sich wohl um Mainpean handeln wird, kannst Du "diese Firma" wohl in Form von "Tonnos-Berlin" hier direkt fragen.


----------



## Smigel (15 Juli 2003)

*Re: Abzocke trotz DSL?*



			
				lavoro schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo virenscanner,
> 
> ein Wort zu meiner Person. Ich bin seit fast 25 Jahren in der IT-Branche tätig. Zu Beginn als Programmierer später als Netzwerkadmin und heute als Dozent. So kann ich mit Fug und Recht behaupten kein Unerfahrener zu sein.
> 
> Du kannst mir glauben wenn ich sage es besteht keine weitere Verbindung ausser DSL.



Jeder kann mal was übersehen. Beschreibe doch bitt mal was alles an deinem Rechner angeschlossen ist, wie schon am Anfang des Threads beschrieben.


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

Hallo

Nein ich faxe nicht mit dem PC. Ich habe ein ganz herkömmliches Fax. 
PC-Fax habe ich vor ein paar Jahren mal probiert. ES ist mir einfach zu umständlich wenn ich erst ein Dokument einscannen muss um es anschließend in ein brauchbares Format zu konvertieren. PC Fax ist gut wenn man mal eben ein Dokument z. B. aus Word faxen will.

Nochmal für alle "Ungläubigen": An dem PC ist eine Tastatur, eine Maus, ein Monitor und zwei Netzwerkkarten angeschlossen. Eine Netzwerkkarte für das interne Netz, ein zum DSL-Modem. Es ist sonst nichts dran. Drucker und Scanner laufen über einen Linux-Server. 

Eigentlich ist auch der Rechner (Partitionen mit Linux und Windows) mit dem DSL-Zugang ein Linux-Server. Üblicherweise arbeitet er als Proxy. Doch manchmal muss ich mit Windows arbeiten, weil es für Linux keine Alternativen gibt (Beispiel dreamweaver oder flash). 

Diese Konfiguration besteht seit mehr als einem Jahr (DSL - sonst nichts). 

Bei jedem Umstieg habe ich die Gerätschaften verschenkt. Als ich von Modem auf ISDN umgestiegen bin, genauso als ich von ISDN auf DSL aufgerüstet habe. KEINE GERÄTE VORHANDEN.

Ich weis es klingt unglaublich, aber es ist so. Eins ist jedenfalls Gewiss, ich werde der Sache auf den Grund gehen.

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## virenscanner (15 Juli 2003)

@lavoro


> Eins ist jedenfalls Gewiss, ich werde der Sache auf den Grund gehen


Ich muss ehrlich sagen: Ich bin auf die "Lösung" äußerst gespannt...


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2003)

*@Virenscanner und andere: Rechnungsmanipulation*

Hi,

Leute, ich weiss gar nicht, warum das mit Iavoro's Beschwerde so ein Problem ist: meine Frau und ich haben 5 Jahre lang mit der Tante T wegen falscher Abrechnungen (nicht 0190) prozessiert, und die Tante T hat verloren, weil sich anhand des von ihr eingereichten Beweismaterials (BZV-Protokolle) und den uns ausgehändigten EVN durch gerichtlich bestellte Gutachterprüfung herausstellte, daß Tante T uns Verbindungen berechnet hatte, die wir gar nicht verursacht hatten. Im Urteil steht: _"Die Klägerin (= Tante T) konnte einen positiven Beweis für die Richtigkeit ihrer Telefonrechnungen nicht erbringen!"_

Tante T mußte mittlerweile in zahlreichen Gerichtsverfahren (in denen die Änwälte der geschädigten Kunden sachkundig sind und entsprechend vortragen) zugeben, daß sie neben unzähligen technischen Mängeln ihrer Verbindungserfassungs- und Abrechnungssysteme auch das Problem hat, daß sie schon immer Schwierigkeiten mit kriminellen Mitarbeitern hat, die sich zwecks eigener Bereicherung (aber auch Bereicherung von Tante T, die ja da mit verdient) 019x- und ähnliche Zusatzkosten verursachende Rufnummern schalten und dann mit vielfältigen, innerhalb des Systems von Tante T möglichen Manipulationen Umsätze zu Lasten unbescholtener Kunden verursachten. Kein einziger dieser betroffenen Kunden hatte die diversen Sondernrufnummern selbst angerufen, aber die Kosten für Verbindungen dahin berechnet bekommen. 

Möglich wird das dadurch, daß Tante T immer schon und bis heute und entgegen § 5 TKV eine sachkundige und fachgerechte regelmäßige öffentlich-rechtliche Kontrolle ihrer Verbindungserfassungs- und Abrechnungssysteme sowie ihres gesamten Leitungsnetzes verweigert, und deshalb dort jede/r mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen tun und lassen kann, was er/sie will.

Das gesamte Telefonetz von Tante T ist löchrig wie ein Schweizer Käse, denn mit entsprechenden Gerätschaften kann Umsatz zu teuren Sonderufnummern auch von jeder örtlichen Vermittlungsstelle von Tante T, von jedem Straßenverteiler und von jedem Hausanschluß aus verursacht werden, indem sich kriminelle Techniker mit entsprechenden technischen Kenntnissen einfach auf Anschlüße beliebiger Kunden an beliebigen Stellen des Telefonleitungsnetzes von Tante T aufschalten, was sogar und gerne auch nächtens an außenliegenden Hausanschlüßen oder in großen Mietshäusern stattfindet. Die dabei u.a. auch verwendeten Wählautomaten oder Aufschaltgeräte (Elektronik mit einprogrammierter Sonderrufnummer) werden einfach an einen Anschluß angeklemmt, ziehen den Strom vom Leitungsnetz, rufen dann ständig über den Anschluß des hiervon betroffenen Telefon-Kunden die Sonderufnummern an und halten die Verbindung, solange es eben geht, und rufen dann wieder erneut an. Diese Geräte, mittlerweile zigrarettenschachtelgroß, können beliebig lange aufgeschaltet bleiben, und werden nicht bemerkt, weil sie nur aktiv sind, wenn der betroffene Anschluß nicht genutzt wird. Geht ein Anruf ein, oder will der Anschlußinhaber telefonieren, so schaltet sich das Aufschaltgerät jeweils ab.

Kurios ist daran, daß es oft diejenigen Mitarbeiter von Tante T oder deren eingeweihte Spezln sein dürften, die bei Beschwerden von abgezockten Kunden frank und frei erklären, die Leitung sei in Ordnung - denn sie haben vor der Leitungsprüfung das Aufschaltgerät entfernt, und in vielen Fällen danach gleich wieder drauf gehängt, nur mit ner anderen eingeprogrammierten Sonderrufnummer...

Eine andere Variante ist technisch einfacher, aber ebenso effektiv: ein Techniker im Außendienst bestellt zunächst ein z.B. 019x-Rufnummer, bekommt sie und nimmt dann ein kleines Telefon-Handgerät mit in den Außendienst. Er täuscht dann langwierige Arbeiten z.B. in einer Vermittlungsstelle oder an einem Straßenverteiler oder an einem Hausanschluß vor, klemmt seinen Handapparat an, wählt die 019x-Rufnummer und lässt die Verbindung stehen. Ganz clevere unter diesen Kriminellen sprechen sogar z.B. in einem Mietshaus zuvor alle Bewohner an, daß mal eben für 4-5 Stunde das Telefon nicht geht, und spekulieren damit zu Recht darauf, daß sich Wochen später kaum noch ein Bewohner des Hauses an diesen Vorfall erinnert - auffällig ist z.B., daß unter vielen 019x-Geschädigten ältere Leute und Frauen sind, weil die sich nur zu oft technisch überhaupt nicht auskennen.

Über all diese Betrugsmöglichkeiten zu Lasten von Telefon-Kunden und über viele andere solche Machenschaften haben wir neben Urteilen und unzähligen Print-Presseberichten auch diverse Fernsehberichte im Wortlaut schriftlich und als Berichte auf Video vorliegen. Das Material haben wir in den Jahren des Rechtstreits mit Tante T gesammelt und archiviert, und pflegen und ergänzen es weiter (ist ein ernstes Hobby geworden), und daher weiß ich nur zu gut, wovon ich hier rede bzw. schreibe.

Folgendes zum Thema 019x und Co.: wenn es, wie Tante T behauptet, so wäre, daß es in Deutschland viele geile Böcke gibt, die Sexrufnummern per teurer Sonderufnummern anrufen, und sich Dialer einfangen, weil sie im Internet auf Sexseiten unterwegs sind (diese Behauptungen trägt Tante T jedenfalls gerne vor Gericht vor), dann stellt sich die Frage, warum es gerade bei den vermeintlichen Sexrufnummern so viele Fälle von nachgewiesener Rechnungs- und Anschlußmanipulation gibt, an denen z.B. gerade auch Tante T satt mitverdient.

Die Antwort: kaum jemand in Deutschland ruft dort tatsächlich an, und Dialer fängt man sich übers Internet auch dann, wenn man nicht auf Sexseiten unterwegs ist, denn die allerwenigsten Computer der Deutschen sind vor Zugriffen aus dem Internet geschützt (nämlich keine gut konfigurierte Firewalls, keine alle 2-3 Tage aktualisierte Antivirenscanner und Dialerschutzprogramme usw. usw.)

Daher müssen die Betreiber solcher 019x- und anderer Sonderrufnummern manipulieren (an Kundenanschlüßen und deren Telefonrechnungen sowie mit Dailern), um damit Geld zu verdienen. Und weil gerade auch bei Tante T viele Leute entlassen werden, gibt es auch viele, die bereit sind, vorher ihre vielfältigen technischen Kenntnisse zu nutzen, um nochmal durch Manipulation aktiv abzuschöpfen.

Iavoro ist meineres Erachtens nach ein Opfer von Telefonrechnungs- und Anschlußmanipulation geworden. Ob diese nun bei Tante T ausgeübt wurde, oder woanders, und ob es sich dabei um eine Fummelei an Iavoros Kundenkonto, oder aber um eine illegale Aufschaltung eines zigarettenschaltelgroßen Wählautomaten irgendwo im Telefonleitungsnetz von Tante T zu Lasten von Iavoro handelt, ist ingesamt eine Sauerei, aber letztendlich Jacke wie Hose.

Diese Art des Telekommunikationsbetruges ist leider möglich, und zu Lasten aller Telekommunikations-Kunden in Deutschland. Dienstleister wie Tante T haben, da sie daran mitverdienen, kein Interesse, dagegen vorzugehen, wozu z.B. auch gehört, die gemäß § 5 TKV vorgeschriebenen Kontrollen durchführen zu lassen.

Wenns nach mir (und vielen anderen Betroffenen) ginge, müßten bis auf 110, 112 und 0800-Kostenlos-Rufnummern alle Sonderrufnummern und Vorwahlen abgeschaltet werden. Dann wäre Ruhe, den Betrügern wäre das Handwerk gelegt, und wenn die doofe Tante T dann z.B. die monatlichen Anschlußkosten verdoppeln und dafür dann Orts- und Nahbereichsverbindungen kostenlos machen würde, hätte sie auch nicht mehr das Problem mit ihrer dämlichen und veralteten Technik.

So, nun noch etwas zu Gerichtsverfahren, in denen geschädigte Kunden sich gegen Tante T oder andere Telekommunikationsdienstleister erwähren müssen: Ihr solltet niemals irgend einen Anwalt nehmen, sondern ausschließlich sog. Fachanwälte für Telekommunikationsrecht, die zuvor noch nie für Tante T oder andere Telekommunikationsanbieter tätig gewesen sein dürfen!!! Im Internet gibt es diverse Anwaltssuchmaschinen (z.B. www.anwaltssuche.de oder www.anwalt24.de), wo man überall in Deutschland solche Fachanwälte finden kann.

Beweismaterial in der Art, wie wir es vorliegen haben, müssen die Anwälte dann dem Gericht auch zur Kenntnis geben, und zwar entgegen dem Grundsatz, daß Richter nur ungern seitenlange Beweisevorträge lesen - denn die meisten Richter gehen davon aus, daß z.B. bei Tante T Beamte tätig sind, und deutsche Beamte lügen ja nicht (...). Klingt lächerlich, ist aber so, und weil das so ist, muß dieses bei zu vielen deutschen Richtern vorherrschende falsche Denken entkräftet werden. Hinzu kommt, daß die wenigsten Richter technisch versiert und aktuell z.B. in Telekommunikationsangelegenheiten informiert sind, und man ihnen daher alles haarklein erklären und unter Bezug auf, den Vortrag bestätigende Sachverständigengutachten unter Beweis stellen muß.

Hinzu kommt: wer Kunde von Tante T oder anderer Anbieter ist, sollte auch ne Rechtschutzversicherung haben, damit im Fall der Fälle ein Fachanwalt für Telekommunikationsrecht auch richtig tätig wird. Außerdem ist es wichtig, dem Anwalt geordnete Unterlagen zu übergeben, und nicht den bei vielen Leuten üblichen Schuhkarton mit lückenhafter, unsortierter Loseblattsammlung. Wichtig ist, daß gerade die Zugangsvorraussetzungen für Beratungskostenbeihilfe und Prozeßkostenbeihilfe verbessert wurden, sodaß man ggf. den Anwäkten sowas auch anbieten kann, wenn die Kohle knapp ist (Familie, niedriges Gehalt, Erwerbslosigkeit, Krankheit usw.). 

Hinzu kommt ferner, daß die Anwälte von Tante T oder anderer Anbieter vor keiner Sauerei zurückschrecken, und sich auch nicht zuschade sind, geschädigte Kunden vor Gericht zu verleumden, und vor allem geübt darin sind, Materialien in das Verfahren einzubringen und bei Gericht vorzulegen, bei denen es sich schlichtweg um Fälschungen handelt (z.B. Protokolle über angeblich durchgeführte Anschluß- und Leitungsprüfungen). 

So sollte man die Richter z.B. auch darauf hinweisen, daß die Prüf- und Meßgeräte, die z.B. Tante T gerne einsetzt, um mit den Protokollen dieser Geräte die angebliche Einwandfreiheit von Anschluß und Leitung nachzuweisen, ebenso wie die gesamte andere Verbindungserfassungs- und Abrechnungstechnik nicht gemäß § 5 TKV und auch nicht gemäß dem deutschen Eichrecht geprüft sind, somit, wie eigentlich auch die gesamte Telefonrechnung und EVN von Tante T und anderen Anbietern, mangels fehlender vorgeschriebenern technischer Prüfungen (TKV § 5 und Eichrecht) als rechtskräftiges Beweismittel vor Gericht nicht herhalten können.

Tante T und andere Anbieter behaupten zwar immer öffentlich, ihre Anlagen und Systeme und Geräte seien alle geprüft, und die Regulierungsbehörde habe das gemäß § 33 TKV auch bestätigt. Lustig daran ist aber, daß die Regulierungsbehörde eben gar nichts bestätigt, sondern ungeprüft das veröffentlicht, was ihr Tante T und andere Anbieter als angebliche (!!!) Prüfprotokolle vorlegen. 

Tatsächlich ist aber gar nichts geprüft worden, und die Protokolle sind das Papier nicht wert, auf dem sie verzapft wurden.

Liest man nämlich diese Veröffentlichungen der RegTP gemäß § 33 TKV mal richtig durch, steht da viel drin, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber über die gemäß § 5 vorgeschriebenen und lt. Tante T und anderer Anbieter angeblich erfolgter Prüfungen steht da rein gar nichts, was auf ernstzunehmende und effektive Prüfungen auch nur schließen liesse...

Freundliche,
John D. O. Doe
(D steht für David, O für Oscar - alles klar? )


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2003)

*Sorry, Beitrag ist doppelt*

Hi,

sorry, bitte um Entschulliung, habe versehentlich zweimal Abschicken gedrückt.

Heiko, lösch bitte einen Beitrag, ok?

Freundliche,
John (the man, who sometimes presses twice )


----------



## Heiko (15 Juli 2003)

Done


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2003)

*Urteile*

@John Doe
Können Sie bitte von diesen Verfahren nähere Details wie zB. Aktenzeichen, Gericht, Datum, anonymisierte Leitsätze etc. bekannt geben?

Gibt es diese Urteile bzw. eine anonymisierte Verfahrensdokumentation auch irgendwo zum Download?


----------



## virenscanner (15 Juli 2003)

@John D.O. Doe


> Die Antwort: kaum jemand in Deutschland ruft dort tatsächlich an...


*Das* halte ich aber für ein Gerücht...


> ..., und Dialer fängt man sich übers Internet auch dann, wenn man nicht auf Sexseiten unterwegs ist,....


ACK


> .... denn die allerwenigsten Computer der Deutschen sind vor Zugriffen aus dem Internet geschützt (nämlich keine gut konfigurierte Firewalls, keine alle 2-3 Tage aktualisierte Antivirenscanner und Dialerschutzprogramme usw. usw.)


a) Firewalls schützen (zumindest i.A.) nicht vor Dialereinwahlen
b) Auch aktuelle Virenscanner schützen nicht vor Dialereinwahlen
c) Dialerschutzsoftware läßt sich durch Dialer oft "ausknipsen"


> Iavoro ist meineres Erachtens nach ein Opfer von Telefonrechnungs- und Anschlußmanipulation geworden.


Anschlussmanipulation halte ich für komplett ausgeschlossen (man beachte, wem die Rufnummer zugeordnet ist).
(Beabsichtigte) Rechnungsmanipulation halte ich ebenfalls für ausgeschlossen.
Falls nicht doch für einen Dialer eine Zugangsmöglichkeit am betroffenen Tag bestanden hat, so halte ich eine falsche Zuordnung für die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung.

Die geschilderten Vorkommnisse dürften Einzelfälle sein und nicht die Regel . Ein "Aufschalten" macht nur dann wirklich Sinn, wenn der "Aufschaltende" auch finanziell etwas davon hat (also selbst eine 0190er Nummer hat).  Diese Einzelfälle sind jedoch wohl recht gut aufzuklären.


----------



## lavoro (15 Juli 2003)

*Abzocke trotz DSL?*

Hallo John D. O. Doe,

das ist ja ein ganz interessanter Bericht. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das Tante T bzw. deren Mitarbeiter auch solche Mittel einsetzten. Wer Bilanzen fälscht, der begeht auch andere Verbrechen. 

Von einem ausgeschiedenen Mitarbeiter ist mir bekannt das bestimmte Mitarbeiter (Netzwerkadmins) den gesamten Datenverkehr (über Tante Ts Server) mitlesen können und dies auch tun. Datenschutz? 

Wie virenscanner glaube ich auch nicht an eine Aufschaltung. 

@virenscanner. Es ist schwer zu Glauben, ich weiss. Es gibt ausser DSL keinen weiteren Anschluß. Das wird die Überprüfung der Regitry mit Sicherheit ergeben, denn jeder Treiber hinterlässt in der Registry Spuren (unfähige Programmierer und/oder schlampige Arbeit. In dem Fall zum Glück).  

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2003)

Eine beabsichtige Manipulation halte ich ebenfalls für unwarscheinlich. Der Nutzniesser hier ist schliesslich kein T-Mitarbeiter.

Möglich ist aber ein anderer Aspekt aus dem langen Posting:

Schlicht fehlerhafte Abrechnung. Es könnte doch sein, dass tatsächlich getätigte Verbindungen einem falschen Buchungskonto zugeordnet werden. Ein Programmfehler in irgendeinem der vielen beteiligten Systeme ist sicher nicht undenkbar.

Beispiel:

Vor einiger Zeit wurde im Fernsehen (Akte / Sat1) ein Bericht über eine Firma gebracht, die als Wiederverkäufer von Telefonverbindungen auftritt. Sie sammelt praktisch das Gesprächsvolumen etlicher Kunden und rechnet mit der Telekom dann als Großkunde und entsprechendem Rabatt ab.

Zunächst gab es dabei auch kein Problem.

Für statistische Auswertungen hat man irgendwann mal die EVN-Daten mittels einer ausgefeilten Software analysiert. Dabei ist dann als Nebenprodukt herausgekommen, dass die T. Verbindungen abgerechnet hat, die so technisch garnicht machbar sind. (z.B. 5 gleichzeitig bestehende Verbindungen von einem einzelnen ISDN-Anschluss)

Bei einer ausgewerteten Menge von mehreren Millionen Verbindungen über einen längeren Zeitraum sind so mehrere tausend Reklamationen gefunden worden.

Man hat dann einen regelrechten Krieg mit der T. angefangen, weil man diese mangelhafen Abrechnungen natürlich nicht anerkannte und auch so nicht zahlen wollte.
Die T. hat die Rechnungen nach einiger Zeit tatsächlich mehrfach korregiert, aber nie wirklich stimmig bekommen. Im Nachhinein wohl auch zugegeben, dass das nachträglich auch nicht mehr lückenlos feststellbar ist. Trotzdem beharren sie mit sprichwörtlicher Beamtenmentalität auf der Zahlung der nachgewiesenermaßen falschen Abrechnungen.

Im Laufe des Gerichtsstreits ist die Firma dann ins trudeln geraten, da viele Kunden absprangen nachdem die T. ihnen zumindest vorübergehend die Leitung gekappt hatte.
Auch die Gerichtsprozesse / Gutachten etc. haben viel Geld gekostet.

Ob es die Firma heute noch gibt, weiss ich nicht.


Fazit:
warum sollte hier nicht mal eine Position von irgendeinem anderen Kunden schlicht auf dem falschen Konto gelandet sein?

Ciao,
  H.


----------



## virenscanner (16 Juli 2003)

@Gast


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Schlicht fehlerhafte Abrechnung. Es könnte doch sein, dass tatsächlich getätigte Verbindungen einem falschen Buchungskonto zugeordnet werden. Ein Programmfehler in irgendeinem der vielen beteiligten Systeme ist sicher nicht undenkbar.


Just dieses meinte ich mit 


			
				virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> ...so halte ich eine falsche Zuordnung für die wahrscheinlichste Erklärung.


----------



## Comedian1 (16 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Torian (16 Juli 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einiger Zeit wurde im Fernsehen (Akte / Sat1) ein Bericht über eine Firma gebracht, die als Wiederverkäufer von Telefonverbindungen auftritt. Sie sammelt praktisch das Gesprächsvolumen etlicher Kunden und rechnet mit der Telekom dann als Großkunde und entsprechendem Rabatt ab.
> 
> Zunächst gab es dabei auch kein Problem.
> (...) Ob es die Firma heute noch gibt, weiss ich nicht.



Ich denke du meinst www.communitel.de
Die bieten momentan keine Telefon-Leistungen mehr an.
In deren Forum liest man von einigen falschen Telekom-Abrechnungen (Telefonzelle war umsonst und wurde über Nachbaranschluss abgerechnet etc.)

Gruß Torian


----------



## Comedian1 (16 Juli 2003)

gelöscht


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juli 2003)

*John Doe und die olle Telekom*

Tach,

wollt nur mal sagen, daß der John Doe da schon recht mit hat, was er da schreibt, vor allem auch damit, daß Mitarbeiter von Anbietern fummeln und tricksen, was das Zeug hält, um abzuzocken. Haben ja mangels Kontrollen alle Möglickeiten dazu.

Dabei iss doch egal, ob z.B. ein Telekomiker nun seine 019x-Nummer über de Telekom laufen hat, oder bei wem anders, wichtig ist doch, daß die reichtlichst Möglichkeiten haben, sowohl Telefonanschlüße als auch die Rechnungen dazu auszutricken, und Kohle damit machen, da iss dann egal. bei wem die 019x oder 013x-Rufnummer gehostet ist.

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter, und wo eben keine ständigen Kontrollen laufen, da wird auch immer feste beschissen, das kennt man doch, gibts doch überall und grad in so Riesenläden wie Telekom, da geht doch vieles in Taschen, in die nix gehen dürfte...

Son paar von den Fernsehberichten, die der John Doe hat, habe ich auch gesehen, da war son Dinge von "Die Reporter", wo sie solche Aufschaltgeräte gezeigt haben, und wie schnell man sich damit oder mit nem Knochen (tragbares Telefon) an beliebige Hausanschlüße außen wie innen aufschalten kann. Den Bericht über das Urteil, wo die Telekom zugegeben hat, daß Mitarbeiter von ihr an Telefonanschlüßen und Telefonrechnungen rumachen, was wohl das OLG Düsseldorf oder LG Düsseldorf, habe ich auch gesehen. Was der John schreibt, iss schon richtig.

Das mit der TKV, was er schreibt stimmt auch, denn n Verwandter von mir iss Anwalt, und der hat mit sowas innerhalb der Verwandschaft schon zu tun gehabt und hat auch gewonnen den Prozeß.

Ja, ist halt Scheisse, wenn man als Verbraucher immer der Blöde ist. Vor allem, wenn man weiß, daß die Kunden vonne Telekom grad mal ein Drittel z.B. nen Einzelverbindungsübersicht haben, und die meisten davon dann auch noch mit ner Kürzung der Rufnummern drauf, diese drei X.

Wenn die Leute mal ein wenig schlauer und gewiefter wären, dann würde das schon lange nich mehr so laufen mit dem Beschiß.

Ottoman


----------



## lavoro (23 August 2005)

*Mainpean und Konsorten*

Hallo an alle,

in den vergangenen Tagen erhielt ich eine E-Mail vom Dialerschutz Team und da ist mir eingefallen, dass ich Euch noch nicht mitgeteilt habe wie die Sache ausgegangen ist.

Nach einigen Schreiben des Inkasso-Unternehmens hatte ich den Dachverband informiert. Keine Reaktion. Wahrscheinlich weil es sich um eine Tochtergesellschaft eines bekannten Inkasso-Unternehmens handelt.

Die Schreiben von Intelegence und Mainpean hatte ich beantwortet. Meiner Aufforderung Klage einzureichen sind sie nicht nachgekommen.

Nach kurzer Zeit sind keine Briefe mehr gekommen. 

Gruß
Lavoro


----------



## Reducal (23 August 2005)

@ Lavoro,

Schau mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114405#114405 , da hat vor einigen Tagen auch einer einen alten Thread wieder raus gekramt - zum gleichen Thema!


----------

